# Big Cat/Silent Cat/Whisper WHICH ONE!?



## DeepEastKilla

*What Air Rifle*​
Gamo Big Cat150.00%Gamo Silent Cat150.00%


----------



## DeepEastKilla

hey guys. ive been shooting and hunting all my life but id like to get another air rifle. I have the crosman 66 powermaster that i bought almost 5 years ago for 40$ and its still doing well. i actually had 2 of them and one showed a design flaw when i dropped it and the barrel cam loose. the action and barrel are 2 totally separate pieces so it didn't hold 0 at all. I'm looking into the gamo rifles because i want a good first break action air rifle. Im looking and was looking at the big cat for quit some time but just haven't went through with getting one because ive been busy all summer. now that it is getting time to get ready for winter and there's less to do id like to get myself an air rifle. The big cat is nice from what ive heard but its loud and every once and a while id like to be able to shoot in town without the my crazy neighbor yelling. actually this year she moved so im in the clear there. I was looking at the whisper but i don't really want to spend 200+ for an air rifle even tho if it serves me as well as the crosman im sure it would be worth it. I haven't heard about the silent cat but i saw it in a store today and it looked pretty sweet. The place is pretty crazy sometimes and you will find a good deal. before they were selling big cats for 120 and now they have the silent cat for 160. SO what one do you think is better and what do you think would serve me best?


----------



## spentwings

From what I've seen on-line, $160 is a good price for the silent cat.
Personally... if considering a Gamo, I'd give the the Big Cat 1200 with an air gas spring installed a serious look.
If comparable to a Crosman Nitro, you'll have considerable noise reduction and it will take spring torque out of the equation,,, besides a couple of other benefits. But it's about $230 with free shipping. 
Welcome to the Air Rifle Forum.


----------



## DeepEastKilla

well like i said id like to stay under 200 but if the gas ram is a lot better... also what do u think about the silent cat as far as quakity compared to the big cat?


----------



## spentwings

Expect quality is about the same. Quality of Gamos in general...don't know...never owned one.
Like everything...air rifles included.... you can expect but not always get better quality for more money.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

It's not that a gas-ram is better, any powerplant has its own pros and cons. But, if you ever go that route, make sure it's the real deal - Theoben or Weihrauch. In a gas-ram, nearly everything has to be perfect; Crosman is not one of those companies...


----------



## spentwings

Guess we all have our price limits. :wink: 
If I could get a T or W gas-ram for $425 max , I'd consider one in .22 cal for my next buy.
I've had my Crosman about a week and really like it.
Although the Nitro doesn't need another review by a professional,,,, or amateur for that matter, maybe I'll write one anyway at some point. :lol:


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Here is something to think about. You can purchase any of these rifles and then convert them to a gas-ram. The best/cheapest option is to go with Gamo CFX, get a ram installed by David Slade and enjoy it all for half the price.

http://www.airgunwerks.com/theobengasstrut.html


----------



## spentwings

Thanks for the link...certainly something to consider.
Main problem I see..Gamo only makes .22 cal in Hunter Extreme and not in any of the other models listed for conversion.
Do you have any experience with the GRT III triggers? Like the fact there's a reasonably priced drop-in replacement for gamo's stock trigger.


----------

